# What do you think CNY guys?



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Are we going to get it?


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

Im in rochester and I have heard the 8-15 and also a 2-3 with rain... gotta love it


----------



## SnowFlakeChaser (Nov 4, 2006)

I wish the storm would move south about 100 miles. I'm in mass and were going to get all rain. If you look at mass I'm just under the the lake in the middle of the state.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

I HOPE SO!! then there will be snow day whooo, Plow truck is already to go, my dad hooked up the plow last night, havent plowed in a few weeks, 

already shovled my side walk twice in a 45 min period, wow, the road snow plow went by 2 times in that period to


> SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVIER TONIGHT AS COLDER TEMPERATURES ARE
> PULLED INTO THE AREA BEHIND THE STORM. THE WORST PART OF THIS
> STORM IS EXPECTED TO BE TONIGHT AND WEDNESDAY MORNING. ADDITIONAL
> SNOWFALL OVERNIGHT WILL RANGE FROM 4 TO 8 INCHES WITH ANOTHER
> ...


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

fluids are now topped off, and it was a good thing i checked cause my wiper fluid was almost dry. Gas in the tanks and Im ready to roll. I pushed a few of the bigger piles back to make room


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Hopefully the heavy stuff falling now will turn a little lighter during the night.

Good luck to all and stay safe!!!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

As of 6pm Plow resi 1 (30) and commercial 2 6" of snow so far going out again to plow Rite aid Pharmacy The only problem is the butt holes on the road cant see flashing lights 
Just put my camera in my pocket to take some pictures,


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

got a few inches today, 
my dad plowed this morriong all his res, and just plowed a few toinght also, had some fun times tonight my dad taugh me how to plow a little bit, took 20 mins to do a little spot and it took my dad 5 secs to do that one spot also lol


----------

